

81% of all smartphones sold by AT&T in Q4 were iPhones - m4tt
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2012/01/26/crazy-81-of-all-smartphones-sold-by-att-in-q4-were-iphones/

======
Urgo
I was an at&t customer for 11 years but in Q4 I switched to verizon because
AT&T decided they no longer wanted to offer the plan I was grandfathered into.
After three years of at&t not getting any good android phones on launch its no
wonder the iphone is the only phone people are buying there. You HAVE to go to
verizon, sprint, or tmobile to get good android phones without a six month or
more wait, or importing them.

